# Spiele von Gamer PC auf Tablet PC Streamen



## ladee01 (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo

Ich bin ganz Neu hier, also bitte nicht gleich mäckern 

Habe das Programm Steam entdeckt was auch wirklich sehr gut ist, und sehr flüssig läuft auf mein Surface 3.
Aber leider bekomme ich es nicht zum laufen mit Battlefield 4 (wegen Origin ) 

Darum frage ich euch ob ihr ein anderes Stream Programm kennt, was ich nehmen könnt für mein Surface 3.


Liebe Grüße @ all


----------



## Stueppi (30. Oktober 2017)

Kannst du Steam inhome Streaming auf dem Tablet nutzen? wenn ja, einfach Battlefield in die Steam Bibliothek über "Spiele -> Steam fremdes Spiel in Bibliothek aufnehmen" hinzufügen und auf streamen klicken.


----------



## ladee01 (30. Oktober 2017)

Hallo

Danke für deine Antwort.

Ja klar kann ich es nutzen, ich kann auch alles Spielen ( Super gute Grafik & alles flüssig .
Aber bei Battlefield 4 funktioniert es leider nicht so einfach, und wenn es mal funktionieren sollte ruckelt das ganze spiel so dolle das es nicht spielbar ist.

Darum leider meine frage ob jemand noch ein anderes Stream kennt was genau so gut wie ( Steam ) ist.

Liebe Grüße @ all


----------



## Stueppi (30. Oktober 2017)

Normal müsste das gehen, hat bei mir auch geklappt. Eventuell ist dein pc zu schwach um BF zu spielen und zu streamen und du musst deine settings ändern, aber du kannst steam fremde spiele über steam streamen. 
Ansonsten mal kinoni ausprobieren, kostet aber 5€


----------



## ladee01 (1. November 2017)

Also an mein PC kann es nicht liegen.
CPU -I7 6700
RAM - 32 DDR4
Grafik - GTX 1080

Hatte ja auch gesagt das alle andere Spiele Super funktionieren wie zb. Shadow Warrior 2 oder GTA5.
Was genau meinst du jetzt mit der settings ändern. Wie und was sollte ich einstellen damit es laufen würde. 
Die anderen Spiele habe ich alle auf Ultra, und da ruckelt nix.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## dreadkopp (1. November 2017)

Du könntest alternativ Nvidia gamestream und chrome+moonlight plugin ausprobieren.

Moonlight Game Streaming

Wobei shooter nicht das wahre über streaming sind, das die frames im Schnitt eher bei ~30fps hängen und dann noch in und outputdelay dazukommen

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stueppi (1. November 2017)

Ich hatte schon schwierigkeiten 720p 60 FPS bei 3,5 mbit/s Battlefield 1 zu streamen, da kamm ich sehr schnell ins CPU Limit. Sowas sorgt dafür das du nciht sauber streamen kannst, bei CPU lastigen Spielen.
Du kannst die Streaming Settings einstellen, Bitrate und Encoder, da solltest du, wenns nicht schon so war, den Nvidia Encoder (NVENC) auswählen und die Bitrate, FPS, Auflösung anpassen.


----------



## ladee01 (1. November 2017)

Jungs, ich danke euch erstmal für die schnellen Antworte...

@ dreadkopp, Moonlight habe ich getestet.
Funktioniert, auch mit Battlefield 4 aber ich komme leider nicht an die Qualität von Steam ran. Steam hat ne viel bessere und klarere Qualität als Moonlight, trotz Einstellungen.

@Stueppi, die Einstellungen die du meinst finde ich leider nicht bei Steam, habe vieles umgestellt um zu testen ob sie etwas verbessert, aber leider ohne erfolg.
Verstehe es nur nicht das alle andere Spiele hervorragend laufen bis auf das ein ( Battlefield 4 ).


----------



## Stueppi (1. November 2017)

Steam -> Einstellungen -> Inhome Streaming -> Erweiterte Host- und Clientoptionen


----------

